
Google Goes Gaga (Lady GaGa talk at Google) - pitdesi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNa_-1d_0tA
======
adlep
This actually was a really, really good interview. Lady GaGa is very well
spoken. She is comfortable talking about herself and explaining her music
without snubbing at anyone. Thx Google, Marissa, and Lady GaGa.

